# How is this supposed to be used? Is there a special technique?



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336

I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!

It occurs to me now that maybe there is a technique with which I am unfamiliar and which requires the use of a single tool with a hook on one end _and_ a point on the other.

Anyone know of any such technique? Maybe something from Japan?


----------



## Rob E (Dec 23, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I saw these and think they are knooking needles. Not sure how to knook just saw a kit with this type of tool in it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hollyrn said:


> I saw these and think they are knooking needles. Not sure how to knook just saw a kit with this type of tool in it.


Knooking needles/hooks have a hole in the pointy end - through which to thread a cord to hold stitches. So, since these have no such hole, that leaves me still wondering.

Thanks for trying, Nurse Holly. :-D


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

You've got yourself a lovely set of Afghan Crochet hooks. Go on-line for techniques. The "simple stitch" is easy to learn and is very versatile. Good luck, have fun with your new set! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I was about to say the same thing... Afghan crochet hooks.. sort of a mixture between knitting and crocheting in that you leave the loops on the hook until you reach the other side and then crochet them back off.. it's really a cool/neat stitch method. Makes for a thick/bulky product using a size G and worsted yarn. I do not know what the carbonized means though.. I have some of these types of afghan hooks, they are usually longer than regular crochet hooks because you have to have the whole length of the row on it. Lots of videos on YouTube under Afghan crochet.. that's how I learned to use them.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

The afghan crochet hooks I have are long to accommodate many stitches, but there is a ball, cap or some type of stop at the non-hook end to keep the active stitches from sliding off. These are like a knitting needle on the non-hook end. I am very curious.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nbaker said:


> The afghan crochet hooks I have are long to accommodate many stitches, but there is a ball, cap or some type of stop at the non-hook end to keep the active stitches from sliding off. These are like a knitting needle on the non-hook end. I am very curious.


I agree.. I would probably just put a point protector/cap on the pointy end.. perhaps they are not afghan hook but some other type of hook/needle?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hollyrn said:
> 
> 
> > I saw these and think they are knooking needles. Not sure how to knook just saw a kit with this type of tool in it.
> ...


I like those.. I have one granddaughter that wants to learn to knit and the other to learn to crochet. I think that if I get these for them, killing two birds with one stone.. Crochet hooks and knitting needles.. and the crochet granddaughter wants to learn the afghan stitch as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I like those.. I have one granddaughter that wants to learn to knit and the other to learn to crochet. I think that if I get these for them, killing two birds with one stone.. Crochet hooks and knitting needles.. and the crochet granddaughter wants to learn the afghan stitch as well.


Ah! _That_'s the rub! To use them as knitting needles, you need to buy _two_ sets, which is why I've got another set on the way.

Since they are sold as a 'set' of a single hook/needle in each size, I figure there must be something *other* than afghan stitch that one is supposed to do with them. It's that 'other' that I'm seeking to learn about. In the meantime, they _more_ than fill in the gaps in my afghan-hook collection. :-D


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I like those.. I have one granddaughter that wants to learn to knit and the other to learn to crochet. I think that if I get these for them, killing two birds with one stone.. Crochet hooks and knitting needles.. and the crochet granddaughter wants to learn the afghan stitch as well.
> ...


I followed your example and ordered two sets right off the bat. Why waste time? and FREE shipping!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I followed your example and ordered two sets right off the bat. Why waste time? and FREE shipping!


My first set cost more, and didn't have free shipping or even a break if you had multiple orders.  It was my first time back on eBay in a few years; rusty comparison shopping habits. 

I'd better stop ordering things very soon; my darling returns February 2nd! I don't want the bother of explaining to him why I'm getting more 'tools'; not that _he_ has any problem when he buys duplicate power tools!


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> I just watched a tutorial on Tunisian crochet. The hooks you have are used for cable stitches. You cable the stitches onto the strange hook, work the next stitches on your main hook, then move the cables stitches back to the main hook with the pointy end.


That sounds interesting. Do you by any chance have the link to the tutorial? I've done a ton of Tunisian crochet, but haven't run across anything like that yet.

I searched on YouTube, but she's just using a dpn as a cable needle on the one I found: 




On the website she refers to, I found a 4" version of my 13" ones: (scroll way down) http://chezcrochet.com/page102.html

Thank you.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cookie_Sue said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched a tutorial on Tunisian crochet. The hooks you have are used for cable stitches. You cable the stitches onto the strange hook, work the next stitches on your main hook, then move the cables stitches back to the main hook with the pointy end.
> ...


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a set that I use for picking up stitches around collars, sleeves, etc. The hook makes the job of picking up the stitches a breeze, and knitting them off to my actual knitting needles is a breeze from the 'other end'


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

I have no clue about your interesting find, I will check with my grandaughter, she is near a great yarn shop and she may be able to find out. I did find your quote to be great, yes I do read those also.
Have a great and Happy New Year.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm-why don't you just email the seller and ask what these are for?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.crochenit.net/
try this site.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Where are these from--the country. There may be a cultural practice that combines knit/crochet in one tool for convenience, efficiency and/or cost savings. 

I originally thought Tunisian crochet when I saw them, but then had this other line of thinking.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I recall seeing a video on Andean or Portuguese knitting where the two needles have a hook, but I think those were circular needles with a hook at each end. You had the yarn in a belt bag and it came around your neck to control the tension. Once the technique was mastered, you could knit really fast.



Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I looked at several sights.
They are just crochet hooks.
They say that the pointed end makes them
easier to get the hooks into tighter stitches.
Dick


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

nbaker said:


> The afghan crochet hooks I have are long to accommodate many stitches, but there is a ball, cap or some type of stop at the non-hook end to keep the active stitches from sliding off. These are like a knitting needle on the non-hook end. I am very curious.


I have one of these it was in my mothers knitting basket always thought it was just a long crochet hook now I will have to look it up thanks for a new project to get into . I am sure she did not know that because she only crocheted with it


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

These needles/hooks are often used in Portuguese style of knitting. Here is a video....






Notice she is knitting with what we think of as a crochet hook. Very interesting.

Brenda



 Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## dawnevaeh (Dec 25, 2011)

These are used for "Croknitting" or "Crochetnit". I see that someone has posted this site already.... http://www.crochenit.com/ It is different than tunisian work. Lots of free patterns at this site too.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cookie_Sue said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched a tutorial on Tunisian crochet. The hooks you have are used for cable stitches. You cable the stitches onto the strange hook, work the next stitches on your main hook, then move the cables stitches back to the main hook with the pointy end.
> ...


Visited the Chez crochet site and am confused! I thought Entrelac was a knitting technique. They show it as crochet.


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

> Visited the Chez crochet site and am confused! I thought Entrelac was a knitting technique. They show it as crochet.


Entrelac can be done both in knitting and crochet


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

I found a couple links for you. It's apparently called a cro-needle.

http://www.menwhoknit.com/community/?q=node/3399


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Entrelac can be done in both knitting and crochet.http://www.craftyandy.net/2009/04/entrelac-crochet.html

Dick

Thank you.[/quote]
Visited the Chez crochet site and am confused! I thought Entrelac was a knitting technique. They show it as crochet.[/quote]


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Jessica Jean: My understanding of the Afghan Stitch is that it can be done in Crochet or Knitting. I do the simple crochet method and was actually going to try to learn the knitting afghan stitch next year and compare which I prefer. I've only reviewed the crochet afghan stitch lately because I made some face cloths and wanted to make sure my brain was "remembering" the right way to do it. It was! 

Also: 

Ladies: let me know how you like your new sets. I may order some; the price seems reasonable. I have never ordered anything from ebay. Just recently I got a Visa Prepaid Debit card (yippee) - hubby thinks I'll go overboard once I get the hang of it. My JUSTIFICATION FOR THE CARD: "I'm not getting any younger - so, I might as well ENJOY it.". See, I can justify just like "they" do. (lol)  
fabiana


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


They are not afghan crochet hooks. They are for knooking. Google "knooking" and you will find easy videos to follow to learn how to do it. Afghan hooks have a hook at one end and a stopper at the other end like knitting needles do. Have fun with "knooking"!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe not for knooking...I enderstand that one end has to have an "eye" like a yarn needle to pull the "waste yarn through the working stitches. Oh well, it's hard to explain, You'll just have to check some sites to figure it out. Or, someone on this site will know!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

This looks very interesting. I had never seen anything like this before. Maybe I will investigate further. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


I recently ordered this starter kit. See what you think. Is it similar. http://www.crochenit.com/ I am not sure I'll be able to learn, but my DD is very talented so I'll may have to seek her help or pass the kit to her. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

This is so much fun! I wonder if you contact the person you got them from and find out what they used them for and let us know.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.crochenit.com/ The needle used for this has the hook on both ends. The set asked about has a point on one end - it won't work (at least not without a lot of swearing and stitch dropping...)

I know I've seen the hook one end, point the other end, 14 inch long needles before, and I know that I was told once what they were used for, but that was back around ten or so years ago, and for the life of me, I can't remember!!!!

So, I'm going to be following this topic, hoping someone else's brain cells aren't as rusty as mine!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't a clue what they're for. But I am curious as to why you bought them if you weren't sure how to use them. :?


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

They look like afghan chochet hooks to me as well. I've only done a sample using them and it goive a thick product.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I was watching Knitting Daily the other day, and on their Crochet Corner portion, they showed how to crochet cables, and the woman used a tool with the two ends of the tool you show. It was about 4 or 5 inches long. She said you could use a regular crochet hook, but that the pointed end made it easier to pick up the stitches you were holding with the tool.

Thinking about it, it's possible they were doing Tunesian crochet.

But KD has info from all their shows online. You could try looking it up there.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Jessica Jean, I think I love you for that quote. Because it appeared in this medium, feel I have permission to send it to everyone I know left on the planet. I've no clue as to an answer to your question but I'll be watching for the answer that is certain to appear.


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

I am very glad she did buy them and offer the rest of us a learning opportunity. Since hooking up (pardon the pun) with this group, I've purchased things I'd not have known eisted.


sandisnow44 said:


> I haven't a clue what they're for. But I am curious as to why you bought them if you weren't sure how to use them. :?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks as if you are going to need perseverance to master this type of work.....good luck.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

From what I see online, they are Japanese combination crochet/knitting needles. You can use them for either knitting or crochet, but you need to buy two sets if you want to knit with them. I noticed that when Americans bought circular knitting sets in Japan, they found that they either got a set of even numbers or odd numbers, but not both, like we get in the US and Western Europe. Tunisian hooks have a crochet hook on both ends (usually in different sizes) or they have a button stop on the distal end. I love Tunisian crochet, BTW. If you haven't done it, give it a try. It is easy to do and makes a nice fabric that you can embroider on. 
I have found that many craft things in Japan are different from ours. (My son in law is from Japan and his mom and I trade craft stories).
They look really nice, Jessica-Jean, enjoy!!
Vicki


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.purlwise.com/2008/10/kyoto.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica,
Thay look lovely.
But I would not let John know about them. He is so talented with that Tunisian work, he probably would find a use for those hook/needles.
Treasures for sure.
Linda


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to thank you all for the interesting stuff you all have posted I am excited to put some new things on my crafting docket. However, I knook and Knooking is done with one crochet hook with a hole on the other end where the cable goes. Just wanted to let you all know.

This is knooking:
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean. Have never seen such needles but just put in a bid to get a set. Too curios not to try.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought at first they were for Portuguese Knitting, but then I remembered that after watching the video the person was using two needles with hooks and was holding the left hand needle with the hook turned away form facing the knitter. I also though afghan needle were called crohooks with a hook on both ends. Hope when you have an explanation you will post it. Thanks Cook


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

What you have there is the tool for Crochetnit. Go to www.crochetnit.com for instructions. I got a book and a dvd along with the tool. Be ready to learn something new and interesting. I haven't really had a chance to actually make anything but I am going to give it another shot after Christmas, along with knooking. Have fun.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

What you have there is the tool for Crochetnit. Go to www.crochetnit.com for instructions. I got a book and a dvd along with the tool. Be ready to learn something new and interesting. I haven't really had a chance to actually make anything but I am going to give it another shot after Christmas, along with knooking. Have fun.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

On 12/23 I received an email from Caron; spokesperson is Vickie Howell with this post:

"Over the holiday break, why not learn a new skill? After meeting at a Knit & Crochet show earlier this year, expert Darla Fanton was kind enough to agree to do a guest post on her specialty: Double-Hook Crochet! Check out her tutorial plus her pattern for a Sheep(ish) scarf on the Caron blog. 

Happy how-to-ing; happy holidays!"

It intrigued me because the hook is double ended. The tutorial specifies two different colored yarns are used; one side is predominant with one color and two different fabrics are produced, if I understood it correctly.

I don't know if this is the answer or not. Just an fyi to add to the confusion.
Merry Christmas!
fabiana


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> It was Knitting Daily, a TV show I tape and watch on Sunday mornings. It should be on their web site but I can't find it. It is the show that aired on the 22nd. I think they want you to buy their videos. Next time it is on TV, I will let you know.


Thanks for the offer, but it isn't broadcast in my area. I've complained to my 'local' (Vermont) PBS station, but to no avail. Not about to buy their videos, but I'll have a gander at their website - another day.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

These are Tunisian crochet hooks... these have a cable end to accommodate a large number of stitches. They also come with a capped end for small projects...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

This is the afghan I made with the afghan stitch crochet needle with cable end.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Treasure said:


> This is the afghan I made with the afghan stitch crochet needle with cable end.


Treasure,
What a beautiful afghan!
The cross stitching is a lot of work!
Dick


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree. My long, afghan crochet hooks have a cap at the opposite end and have only the hooked 'business' end. Beats me Jessica-Jean. Hope someone can find the actual answer soon, Joy


----------



## cinmar11 (Dec 8, 2011)

The reason there is only one of each size is because this is a tool for picking up dropped stitches and for cables.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

whatever they are used for i think they are gorgeous


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Back in the day, I had a type with the hook on each end. It was called a Cro-Hook, and you could use it for either (what I now know as) Tunisian crochet or a different method that allowed you to use two different colors of yarn. One side of the project would be in one color predominately and the other side would be in the second color. It was really neat, and very useful for creating hats and scarves in school colors. After using the first one for a while, I asked my FIL to make me some using different diameters of dowel sticks. He made me six or seven different sizes so I could do things very small for babies, or larger for the bulky yarns. I'll have to see if i have any of those left somewhere. If you have access to woodworking tools, you could make them as short or as long, as thin or thick as you wanted.
This doesn't help you, Jessica-Jean, but did allow me to have a fond memory of my FIL on this Christmas Day. Thanks


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just fastinating...

Thanks for sharing Jessica-Jean.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Cookie_Sue said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched a tutorial on Tunisian crochet. The hooks you have are used for cable stitches. You cable the stitches onto the strange hook, work the next stitches on your main hook, then move the cables stitches back to the main hook with the pointy end.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just fastinating...

Thanks for sharing Jessica-Jean.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Cookie_Sue said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched a tutorial on Tunisian crochet. The hooks you have are used for cable stitches. You cable the stitches onto the strange hook, work the next stitches on your main hook, then move the cables stitches back to the main hook with the pointy end.
> ...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-Afghan-Carbonized-knitting-needles-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-3-10mm-double-tips-/380396961690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58916cff9a#ht_4155wt_1336
> 
> I've bought two sets of these. One seemed incomplete, because, to be used as knitting needles, one usually needs two of each size. The carbonized bamboo feels _very_ nice on the one set I already have; I'm hopeful the new one feels as nice!
> 
> ...


Someone may have already suggested this, but they are used for Tunisian crochet, often called Afghan. You might google for Tunisian and see what you get. I learned from a book long before we had all the YouTube.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Afghan pictured in her is amazing you are a very talented person.


----------



## bikermomli (Dec 13, 2011)

These are afgan stitch needles. I made a bedspread many years ago for my queen size bed. I made strips using the afgan stitch and then sewed them together. It came out very nice. Good luck. I'm sure if you google it you can find how to use them.


----------



## carolcook34 (Oct 15, 2011)

Honey search for Persian knitting. I think this is the right one. Lots of luck.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
I just remembered that Afghan crochet is also called Tunisian Crochet, so that gives you another research avenue. There are many instructional videos on you-Tube and even some free leaflets at your local sewing/craft/knitting stores. Have fun teaching your granddaughters! Hohjo



Jessica-Jean said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I like those.. I have one granddaughter that wants to learn to knit and the other to learn to crochet. I think that if I get these for them, killing two birds with one stone.. Crochet hooks and knitting needles.. and the crochet granddaughter wants to learn the afghan stitch as well.
> ...


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean,
What a neat little set of knitting needles!
Im fairly sure they are like the Portuguese Knitting Hook Points: http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html

On the Lacis site theres also a reference to Wanda needles/hook points. This site references them as lace making tools: http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Products/p_accessories.html

The Lacis web site goes on to say theyre used for picking up stitches, for making lace, cable knitting, knitting dollys, and knitting noddys.

Theres also reference to them on this web site: http://wheatcarr.com/category/portuguese-knitting

The videos I saw teaching you how to knit in the Portuguese style never really showed the needles. I did enjoy this video by Andrea Wong on how to knit Portuguese style:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/tuned_in/archive/2009/08/06/learn-the-portuguese-style-of-knitting-amp-get-a-free-pattern-for-baby-booties.aspx

Hope that helps! Enjoy your Hook Points!
Shirley


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

My grandmother gave me a few hooks/needles like this and we used them to pick up stitches from our knitting. We used the crochet hook side to pick up the stitches and then knitted them off the needle side. Worked beautifully.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cinmar11 said:


> The reason there is only one of each size is because this is a tool for picking up dropped stitches and for cables.


A thirteen-inch-long tool?! I'm sure there's some other use they're designed for.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had a metal version [14"] of this for 35 years, made by Boye and called a pick-up stick. The idea was to pick up yarn for collars, edgings, etc. with the crochet hook then knit it off with the needle end and continue on with your work. KA Classic bamboo also has a similar version. The short version by Susan Bates, 4", (Silvalume Handi Tool)solves all those mistakes we make three or four rows down and don't want to rip.

Happy experimenting.

Becca


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Becca said:


> I have had a metal version [14"] of this for 35 years, made by Boye and called a pick-up stick. The idea was to pick up yarn for collars, edgings, etc. with the crochet hook then knit it off with the needle end and continue on with your work. KA Classic bamboo also has a similar version. The short version by Susan Bates, 4", (Silvalume Handi Tool)solves all those mistakes we make three or four rows down and don't want to rip.
> 
> Happy experimenting.
> 
> Becca


OK. That makes sense, though it doesn't explain why they are listed on Ebay as "knitting needles Bamboo Crochet Hooks", unless it's just something that got scrambled in translation. The Silvalume Handi Tool seems to still be on the market, but it's 6" now. The Boye pick-up stitch seems to have vanished though, leastwise, I don't find any mention of it on their website. I'm guessing it's too specialized; circulars are great for picking up stitches around necklines, etc. Hook unnecessary.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Knooking needles usually have a hole in the end for the cord I think - never seen these before so watching with interest to see if someone has the answer


Hollyrn said:


> I saw these and think they are knooking needles. Not sure how to knook just saw a kit with this type of tool in it.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

dawnevaeh said:


> These are used for "Croknitting" or "Crochetnit". I see that someone has posted this site already.... http://www.crochenit.com/ It is different than tunisian work. Lots of free patterns at this site too.


Croknitting is done with a double ended CROCHET HOOK. There is no knitting needle on one end of the tool. I do croknitting quite often. Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I always thought these were used for broomstick lace,which alot of shawls and afghans are made.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I remember seeing something about these in a knitting forum. Not sure where it read it. These are designed for knitting. The crochet hook is on the end to pick up dropped stitches. It's a handy all-in-one tool.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovemygreys said:


> I always thought these were used for broomstick lace,which alot of shawls and afghans are made.


Broomstick lace is done on a very very very thick needle - hence the name "broom stick" - think about how thick the stick part or handle of your broom is. Nothing to do with crochet hooks at all... Just a very thick hunk of wood, that you make the loops on. To clarify, though - there is a hook involved, but not on the same stick as the "broomstick" part. It is what is used to put on loops and take off loops from the thick stick, so if it were on the end of that needle, it wouldn't be one bit of help....


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Lovemygreys said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought these were used for broomstick lace,which alot of shawls and afghans are made.
> ...


Your right it is a thick needle. Its been along time that I have seen this done, never did it myself. The hook on the end just reminded me of it, but forgot that they are very thick.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I remember seeing something about these in a knitting forum. Not sure where it read it. These are designed for knitting. The crochet hook is on the end to pick up dropped stitches. It's a handy all-in-one tool.


Then why are they _not_ sold in pairs? Knitting usually requires *two* pointy sticks.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

dawnevaeh said:


> These are used for "Croknitting" or "Crochetnit". I see that someone has posted this site already.... http://www.crochenit.com/ It is different than tunisian work. Lots of free patterns at this site too.


The Crochetnit needles seem to have hooks on both ends?


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I remember seeing something about these in a knitting forum. Not sure where it read it. These are designed for knitting. The crochet hook is on the end to pick up dropped stitches. It's a handy all-in-one tool.
> ...


Any chance we can be done with this topic?


----------



## gramg1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jessica, this is a different project but I am sure you would have the answer. Followed your advise many time. I need a knit or crochet pattern for a cover for a Hand sanitizer bottle with a pump. I make baby hats for the hospital and thought this would be nice for the nurses.
thank you so much for your advise


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Peachie6560 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


But it isn't resolved yet - and a lot of us are still wondering.

That is the one thing about forums vs email groups - you don't have to read this topic if you don't want to. Some of us still want to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Peachie6560 said:


> Any chance we can be done with this topic?


Peachie6560, _you_ "can be done with this topic" anytime _you_ wish. Just click on the *Unwatch* tab on the top left-hand side of the page, and you will never see another e-mail telling you of a new post to it.

Because *I* have posed my question to a possible audience of over 51 thousand KP users, I will wait until I get the answer or information I have asked if that's alright with you.

Besides, no one except the Admin can STOP a topic. If the topic is offensive to the general public, _anyone_ can ask the Admin to delete it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gramg1 said:


> Jessica, this is a different project but I am sure you would have the answer. Followed your advise many time. I need a knit or crochet pattern for a cover for a Hand sanitizer bottle with a pump. I make baby hats for the hospital and thought this would be nice for the nurses.
> thank you so much for your advise


I'm not a nurse, but - as pretty as it might be - I don't think it's a good idea. Fabric - knit, crochet, woven - is a great lodging place for microbes. Dozens of possibly microbe-bearing hands might be handling the hand sanitizer in any one day. I doubt you're up to providing a laundry service and replacing the cover on a daily basis, so I doubt it's a great thing to knit.

Besides that, what happens to all your little bottle covers when someone in the hospital admin changes the source of hand sanitizers, and they begin showing up in a different size/shape bottle?

Keep up the baby hats; add some preemie (or larger) blankies. If you want to make different shapes, there are millions of layette set patterns online, you can make tiny sweaters, onesies, mittens, etc. There are always unprepared parents who didn't think ahead to clothing for the new arrival or who don't have the money to buy the basics. Then there are the tragic cases of tinier than tiny stillborn preemies; they need burial sets. I'm sure your contributions would be welcomed.

Have fun knitting!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I for one am still interested in what the hooks are used for. Have any of you used the hooks with the cables? I was wondering if they were as difficult to get used to as I find the circs to be.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

nbaker said:


> The afghan crochet hooks I have are long to accommodate many stitches, but there is a ball, cap or some type of stop at the non-hook end to keep the active stitches from sliding off. These are like a knitting needle on the non-hook end. I am very curious.


Here I seen it referred to as Tunisian crochet. Or stitch. You are right all of my afghan hooks have an end cap to keep the stitches from going off the end. Handy thing that.

Please someone tell me what this is.

:?:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I for one am still interested in what the hooks are used for. Have any of you used the hooks with the cables? I was wondering if they were as difficult to get used to as I find the circs to be.


By "hooks with the cables", I assume you mean Knooking tools. 
http://www.bagsmith.com/products/Knooking-Tool.html Pricey!

I think this blog post pretty much covers it: http://hakucho.blogspot.com/2011/10/not-sure-knooking-is-for-me.html

In _my_ opinion, it's a way for crocheters to get into knitting while still using a familiar tool. I've tried it; it does produce actual knitted fabric. If I ever become somehow unable to manipulate two sticks, then I may take up knooking.

More sites about knooking: http://knooking.wordpress.com/2010/01/06/hello-world/
http://knooking.blogspot.com/
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knooking

All very interesting, but still not involving the use of a 13-inch-long crochet-hook/knitting needle!


----------



## ouidah1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonder if one could use these to do broomstick lace patterns?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I found it...it's for Portuguese style knitting.

http://wheatcarr.com/question-of-the-week/portuguese-knitting-the-saga-continues.php

http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html You have to scroll down about half way. Doesn't really tell you what to do with them but does give pictures.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ouidah1 said:


> Wonder if one could use these to do broomstick lace patterns?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=864282&t=50830

or scroll up the page...I already explained that they couldn't really.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

ENUF! Or we will all go mad.


RoxyCatlady said:


> ouidah1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if one could use these to do broomstick lace patterns?
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I found it...it's for Portuguese style knitting.
> 
> http://wheatcarr.com/question-of-the-week/portuguese-knitting-the-saga-continues.php
> 
> http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html You have to scroll down about half way. Doesn't really tell you what to do with them but does give pictures.


that still does't ex plane how to use it , I did find that site earlier but I didn't think it was any help


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I think this is a really interesting topic, and like Jessica Jean, I would like the answer the the question she posed, "Then why aren't they sold in pairs?" 
I still think that they may have something to do with Portuguese or Arabian knitting. 

This is NOT the answer to her question, but I found it interesting. As I was looking around the internet for the answer to this question I came across a reference to Nålbinding. It used something like a knitting needle with a hole in the end of the needle without the point. So it looked like a large wooden sewing needle. There are videos about how to do this type of needlework on YouTube. I would never have learned anything about Nålbinding if Jessica Jean hadn't posed this question. I love finding out about new forms of needlework!

I think the hooks with cables refers to the crochet Swivel Hooks. Two crochet hooks connected by a cable, like circular knitting needles. I have three sets of them that I bought from Annie's Attic to try Tunisian Crochet in the round. 

I also have a comment about why there might be some confusion about calling them, "knitting needles bamboo crochet hooks". In Spanish the same word for crochet is also the word used for knitting, "tejer". Maybe the language of the person posting the listing is like that also. Who knows?!

Thanks again for posting this interesting question, Jessica Jean! I'll be keeping an eye on this topic until we find out an answer!
Shirley


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am still interested in what the hooks are used for. Have any of you used the hooks with the cables? I was wondering if they were as difficult to get used to as I find the circs to be.
> ...


I tried the knooking tools. After 3 dishcloths, I kept dropping stitches, which I don't usually do normally. It was also hard to pickup the dropped stitches. Interesting, but still prefer my usual tools.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I found it...it's for Portuguese style knitting.
> 
> http://wheatcarr.com/question-of-the-week/portuguese-knitting-the-saga-continues.php
> 
> http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html You have to scroll down about half way. Doesn't really tell you what to do with them but does give pictures.


Lacis' products are pricey, at best, but they give no explanation. http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html Since they're 6"-long and sold in packs of five of a single size, I guess they're for knitting in the round - sox, caps, etc.

Wheat Carr asked the same question I did. What is it for? There must be some technique for making fabric using just a single one of them, since they're sold singly.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for those links, Jessica-jean. What i had in mind were tho crochet hooks that have a long cable that has a stopper-like thing on the end of it. I looked at the Knooking thingy, and I don't think I want to get involved in that, not until I master (HA!!) knitting and crocheting the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for those links, Jessica-jean. What i had in mind were *the crochet hooks that have a long cable that has a stopper-like thing on the end of it*. I looked at the Knooking thingy, and I don't think I want to get involved in that, not until I master (HA!!) knitting and crocheting the old-fashioned way.


Those are just flexible afghan/tunisian hooks. They _do_ spare the wrist from the weight of the project, but they are used exactly the same way as rigid afghan hooks.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean,
Could this be the answer? In Mary Thomas's Knitting Book on pgs 15-17 she talks about Knitting Implements, Ancient and Modern. You can read the section I'm talking about from Google books at this link:

http://books.google.com/books?id=l8y97RlUd58C&pg=PA122&dq=may+thomas's+knitting+book&hl=en&sa=X&ei=QDz5TvP5HKOI2gXWnazkAQ&ved=0CE4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

In this section she talks about ancient knitting needles that had a hook at one end. The Arabs were supposedly the first known manufacturers of knitting needles. At the time she wrote the book the shepherds of Landes, France, still used these hooked knitting needles to create knitted fabric. They had a set of 5 hooked knitting needles, all handmade. She goes on to describe how they knitted the fabric all the while on stilts!! She explains why there were two ends, because using the two hooked ends would cause problems while knitting in the round. The picture she provides of the shepherds knitting needles is very blurry, and I have yet to find a picture of the shepherds of Landes knitting on the internet, but I'll continue to look. It would be interesting to find out if they still knit in this way, because the original publication date of Mary Thomas's book is 1938!! So, the needles you purchased are like ancient knitting implements! I wish I could see someone using them!
Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> Jessica Jean,
> Could this be the answer? In Mary Thomas's Knitting Book on pgs 15-17 she talks about Knitting Implements, Ancient and Modern. You can read the section I'm talking about from Google books at this link:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=l8y97RlUd58C&pg=PA122&dq=may+thomas's+knitting+book&hl=en&sa=X&ei=QDz5TvP5HKOI2gXWnazkAQ&ved=0CE4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
> ...


Yup! :-D It's on pages 15 and 16 of the edition I have. But again it's about using them in sets of five for knitting in the round. That doesn't explain why they are being sold as singles today. I'm still hoping someone, _somewhere_ will come up with the explanation.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sbubbles84 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Jean,
> ...


I wrote the seller to ask about them or a video. I'll let you know what they say if they respond.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I wrote the seller to ask about them or a video. I'll let you know what they say if they respond.


Sometimes I feel like a complete idiot! I know about writing to manufacturers; I've done it before. Why didn't I think of it this time? (Picture - if you can - oversized-almost-66-year-old banging her head against a wall ... gently . Don't want to lose what marbles remain me!)

Thank you so much Glacy1!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links Ma. The Wheatcarr site explains well. The Laci's catalog site has more needles and notions than I have ever seen on one site. Great links. Thanks again.

Brenda



jbandsma said:


> I found it...it's for Portuguese style knitting.
> 
> http://wheatcarr.com/question-of-the-week/portuguese-knitting-the-saga-continues.php
> 
> http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Knitting.html You have to scroll down about half way. Doesn't really tell you what to do with them but does give pictures.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been following this discussion and have just remembered that I have some which were amongst a bag of knitting needles I bought from a boot fair.The very small ones have got a piece sticking up in the middle some with a hook on one end and some with hooks both ends?The bigger ones have hooks one end and nobs like knitting needles the other end.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jemima said:


> I have been following this discussion and have just remembered that I have some which were amongst a bag of knitting needles I bought from a boot fair.The very small ones have got a piece sticking up in the middle some with a hook on one end and some with hooks both ends?The bigger ones have hooks one end and nobs like knitting needles the other end.


Hook (of the same size) on both ends = a kind of afghan hook that - in North America - goes by many names: double-hook, crochenit http://www.crochenit.com/ , double-ended afghan hook, and other my foggy brain can't remember. Lovely reversible fabric.

Hook on one end and button on other - afghan or tunisian hook. One-sided fabric, on the thick side, easily embroidered.

Hook on both ends but different sizes = handy way to carry multiple sizes more compactly. I use them for crochet-hook cast-on more than for entire projects.

Piece sticking up in the middle?? Can you post a photo of it here? I can't say as I've seen something like that!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jemima said:
> 
> 
> > I have been following this discussion and have just remembered that I have some which were amongst a bag of knitting needles I bought from a boot fair.The very small ones have got a piece sticking up in the middle some with a hook on one end and some with hooks both ends?The bigger ones have hooks one end and nobs like knitting needles the other end.
> ...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Piece sticking up in the middle?? Can you post a photo of it here? I can't say as I've seen something like that!


I'm guessing, either: latch hook, rug hook, or shoe button hook. But, I'd like to see the picture, too


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica -Jean I don`t if the pic has appeared but husband recons the pieces that i am talking about are pieces left on from the mould casting and needed to be filed off.Even if the bits are filed off there is still a bump in the middle They must be quite old besause the lad that sold them said they were his grama`s.Dos`nt look as if pic has appeared must have done something wrong.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

w./ k in left hand, cro. in right hand could produce petit version of broomstick lace? --patent it as pencil lace : )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jemima said:


> I have been following this discussion and have just remembered that I have some which were amongst a bag of knitting needles I bought from a boot fair.The very small ones have got a piece sticking up in the middle some with a hook on one end and some with hooks both ends?The bigger ones have hooks one end and nobs like knitting needles the other end.


OK, Jemima, your toys are new to me! At least, the short ones are new. The two longer ones are afghan hooks, plain and simple. 
I've saved your photo to my 'knitting oddities' photo album; it'll be cycling in my screensaver, so I'll see it from time to time.

What they _are_ is yet another puzzle! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Re- pics with hooks with "bump" in middle - could be from some form of older knitting machine? They use hooked needles... 

Very interesting, though!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Re- pics with hooks with "bump" in middle - could be from some form of older knitting machine? They use hooked needles...
> 
> Very interesting, though!!


I thought about that, but the 'needles' in knitting machines - even toy ones - are a form of latch-hook, not an open hook like a crochet hook.
Curious!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello
The photo showing the double ended hooks with a small middle piece appear to be a version of double ended crochet hooks. The middle piece appears to be an ergonomic finger stop. It seems that you could crochet rapidly with this type of hook, as the middle piece would enable the user to easily control the tension as it would be stabilized from the center. Hope this makes sense! Hohjo


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

The needle with the crochet end and the long cord and stopper is the afghan hook that allows you to make wide afghans using the afghan stitch. Without the cord and stopper- you cant make bed sized afghans because only so many stitches can fit on the needle. I love using mine--


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aclark3012 said:


> The needle with the crochet end and the long cord and stopper is the afghan hook that allows you to make wide afghans using the afghan stitch. Without the cord and stopper- you cant make bed sized afghans because only so many stitches can fit on the needle. I love using mine--


Well, it's not strictly true that you can't make a one-piece blanket using a ordinary (straight, rigid) afghan hooks. You can use a series of them, the same technique as knitting with double pointed needles. But working it with a flexible/cable afghan hook is lots easier than juggling a series of long, stiff hooks.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just never heard of anyone using a series of these needles to make a big afghan-I have been crocheting 54 years and I always look for the simplest way to do things-I guess that is why this thought never entered my mind--definitely not something I would ever do---it is hard enough trying to keep up with one needle--but to whoever who would like this mutiple needle crocheting-have at it---


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't done it. I just pointed out that it _is_ a possibility. I go with flexible afghan hooks, but I can picture someone as loath to seam as I and in a day before the existence of flexible afghan hooks using a series of afghan hooks.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, you have inspired me to buy two sets of the bamboo crochet needles. One project will be knitting an edge around a small afghan. I plan on using the crochet end of a pair and add fishing line held on with electrical tape to make a pair of temporary circular needles. I like the longer needles so this set will be used often.This thread has been a good read. Marge


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never seen or used anything like these, but Jessica-Jean it is great to see you here. I for one have missed you!


----------



## joanieb (Jun 9, 2011)

if you go to lacis, they sell this in the aluminum form in different lengths and sizes and sets. I have a single set of the short ones from there because they are awesome for picking up a dropped stitch or more, using the hook end to pickup and working it back up to the knitting needles slide stitch to the pointy end and slide back on the main needle. These hooks are called portuguese knitting needles because they use the yarn around neck and the hook to knit the stitch. There is a video showing this method. Very interesting. This hook/needles is also used in South America. Just a short history lesson. lol.


----------



## joanieb (Jun 9, 2011)

dawnevaeh said:


> These are used for "Croknitting" or "Crochetnit". I see that someone has posted this site already.... http://www.crochenit.com/ It is different than tunisian work. Lots of free patterns at this site too.


Croknit or crochetnit have a hook at each end and the work is turned at end of second pass. If using two colours this is where the second colour takes over, hope this helps, joan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joanieb said:


> if you go to lacis, they sell this in the aluminum form in different lengths and sizes and sets. I have a single set of the short ones from there because they are awesome for picking up a dropped stitch or more, using the hook end to pickup and working it back up to the knitting needles slide stitch to the pointy end and slide back on the main needle. These hooks are called portuguese knitting needles because they use the yarn around neck and the hook to knit the stitch. There is a video showing this method. Very interesting. This hook/needles is also used in South America. Just a short history lesson. lol.


I can see them being used that way - in pairs, but that still leaves unanswered the question of how they are used if one has only a single stick with a sharp knitting-type point on one end and a normal crochet hook on the other end. Since they are sold as single needles, _not_ pairs, there must be some use specific to a single such be-hooked, be-pointed stick.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-jean
I was just wondering if you got your answer to this jet and this popped up


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Jessica-jean
> I was just wondering if you got your answer to this jet and this popped up


"This"? What "this"? 
No, no answer yet. Still hoping. :-D


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-jean
> ...


I'm still waiting for an answer to my email.. I will let you know if they EVER respond..


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-jean
> ...


the above form that was what I was talking about


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Jessica,
> Thay look lovely.
> But I would not let John know about them. He is so talented with that Tunisian work, he probably would find a use for those hook/needles.
> Treasures for sure.
> Linda


HI Lee, You have to be kidding. Yesterday i posted an answer to So-Fong (I think that is correct) and i had also posted a picture of a needle that i have had for about 60years. It was sent to me by an Austrian friend of mine that had gone back home for a holiday. it didn't come with any instructions and the sizing is somewhat large.
although there is a hook at one end and a knitting needle at the other doesn't stop one knitting with it. it may seem somewhat awkward but it is possible.
I don't seem to see on the forum the message i sent to so-Fong but i know it is there because when i open "My Topics"
it is there with the heading of "Tunisian/knitting needle(or whatever). see if you can find it and read my comments there,
have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> HI Lee, You have to be kidding. Yesterday i posted an answer to So-Fong (I think that is correct) and i had also posted a picture of a needle that i have had for about 60years. It was sent to me by an Austrian friend of mine that had gone back home for a holiday. it didn't come with any instructions and the sizing is somewhat large.
> although there is a hook at one end and a knitting needle at the other doesn't stop one knitting with it. it may seem somewhat awkward but it is possible.
> I don't seem to see on the forum the message i sent to so-Fong but i know it is there because when i open "My Topics"
> it is there with the heading of "Tunisian/knitting needle(or whatever). see if you can find it and read my comments there,
> have a great day, regards, JOHN


I _had_ a needle exactly like that one - bought it new in the package back in the 70s. Mine was blue and white and the maker was INOX - which is strange because in French 'inox" is the abbreviation for inoxidable, meaning rust-proof (as in stainless steel), and the needle and hook were both plastic. Cheap plastic too; mine broke in use and sent me into a panic trying to replace it. Never did find another like it, had to switch to aluminium.


----------



## leonarose (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Gma8 (Sep 12, 2011)

In a box of needles given to me, there were a number of these "needles" in metal. We think they were my friend's grandmother's. No one knows how they were used used or what for. They have been used a great deal as the color has worn off in places. Interesting puzzle!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Shows how I rate on KP. Guess I'll go eat worms---first bite the heads off, and then suck the guts out and throw the rest of the remains in the compost bin (that is the new modern way of saying the old children's rhyme). Keep poking around in the dark with your two ended tools and ignore all the comments I have been making to others on this tool and technique. Some of us did our due diligence and maybe its time to start charging for such services, don't you all think my time is valuable?????????? Since I have been accused by many as being overbearing and rude my already reality damaged heart is not able to take it anymore. John has gotten my research and it has left him confused so I do not know where to begin. disgo's Believe It, Or Not......................

I will try this approach. So lets start with what I have gleaned while investigatng knooking far beyond the recent tool introduced to re-introduce the art by Annie's Attic/Leisure Arts (just like they did before with the DECH and DEC selling lots of patterns and some stitch pattern books to encourage people to try double ended crochet). The 1800 pamphlet I will explain below called them "Cro-pins" as the English did not use the term needle then--you knit with pins (which is really what they are when you look at them). So later came the combo words of cro-nit, knook etc. and even the use of tricot knitting in some early 20th century patterns. The corded version is just the same tool that they chose to put a hole in and has nothing to do with knooking which had been around centuries earlier. The cord is a substitute J-J for the second pin. There was *no need for two of the same tool as you used a similar sized pin to complete the knit sections in the cardigan described below.* Today the fabric would be referred to as "welted"--so many rows done with pin tip end and so many with the hook in a knook or crochet version of Tunisian called the Tunisian Simple Stockinette (different from the basic Tunisian simple stitch done using the front vertical bar/strand loop) where you put the hook between the vertical bars/strands like you would a loop on a pin and draw a loop (not pick) back through them with the horizontal strands of the return pass/chain of Tunisian holding the bottom of V created on the surface. It is therefore NOT a basic knit stitch at all but can appear like one until you look at the back or stretch the right side out fully.

When looking at a potential purchase of a pamphlet published by an English Mill for selling their yarns, tools and patterns (copyright 1892 if I remember) it had a cardigan pattern that was "adapted from a pattern" of the late 1700's and properly attributed to them. The pamphlet was on Amazon with the LOOK INSIDE option so I clicked and found the pages with the tools and they had celluloid, bone and wooden tools (no metal yet) with these tools between the pins/needles and crochet hooks. Boye even made aluminum ones being sold on eBay and rare. The colors matched their aluminum crochet hook sizes. John's great picture post shows the latter cabled versions just before the metric conversion J-J and explain to you all. All the companies then dropped them as there were the confusion then going on (like the other picture showing a hook set of different sizes on each end with two included afghan/Tunisian hooks in the set) since Boye did that also with aluminum and are even more rare as they had the sets of standard hooks people preferred as they forgot which end they had been using when setting their work down. Then Annie got into the act.

Then a video at the end of the selection of Leisure Arts from a blogger in NZ or OZ doing her version of "tricot/knooking" using two of the same size tools. She was actually knitting with hers but mentioned hers were custom made to have pin tips on the notched hook end. She went on to explain and demonstrate she merely turned the notch to the back when making picked knit stitches and then forward for her way of making a purl and went so fast even pausing did not help. Even better was the fact she had her tools made longer then her forearm so she could rest the pin tip end on the broad arms of a wooden ladder chair and use the knooks as fulcrums instead of the "normal" way of letting the pins wave about with all the weight on you and not the pins.

Do Not Bother To Ask For Links as I thought no one would want to know anyway with all the hate comments made on posts about knooking. For those that bought the kit I feel so sorry for you as you are limited first to hook sizes and the fact you need no doubled over cord at all. Just use an IC set of hooks with the longest cable (yes, even my Denise work just fine and I prefer them over the thin cable and when you too learn to do more with knooking you will come up with the same conclusion--the stiffer and larger the better in this case).

I have since gone way beyond all this and have started snailing and even larger fabric with steel hook sizes and sewing thread placing the loops on monofilament line so I never need to pull the other end of the cable out of the work to make more for the working end. I can already hear the moans about being to slow and clumsy and you of course just picked up some yarn and two pins and broke all knitting records when you first started!

I did my homework and so many samples all year and will now be getting back to why I learned all this in the first place--to make more stitch options for completely reversible tubular scarves using knit, knook, crochet and DEC all in one scarf since no two scarves I create are the same. For those that are new to cro-nit (I prefer DEC as cro-nit meant something else in the past) you will find it is Tunisian done on both sides of the fabric. This is done with a loop pick up in one yarn (in my case two yarn ends of the skein for monotone work) and then stop. You TURN the hook to the other end and with yarn #2 make a return pass/chain to the end. You DO NOT TURN but make the loop pick ups and stop. You will turn the hook and with yarn #1 you left behind you make that return pass/chain to the end and not turn and make the pick up loops. If you use the horizontal bar (return pass) to make your drawn up loops under you will make the best ribbing there ever was in even thread or cotton yarn.

*PS* as an interest to note WE Have All Been Lied Too! The pin makers for centuries have been making a fortune off everyone who has ever lost the other pin.

There Is No Need To Have Two Pins let alone one to knit at all. No need for lifelines or markers or in many cases stitch holders. Keep on enjoying your expensive method and I will try and find some sucker to take my newly acquired IC pins and all other pins I have off my hands. Have you knit with a steel #14 size yet? So fun and way outdoes the cheap Chinese machine stuff on the market and with even better drape as well. Try the new aurora borealis decorative sewing thread for your first project to get your creative mojos flowing.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, I thought Tunisian knitting / crocheting.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

just caught up with this discussion. so these were specialized and custom designed tools that are pretty new. I thought tunisian crochet for small afghan modules. but the chezcrochet site clearly describes the designer's frustration with the PIA cable hooks. i certainly concur with that.

i can see these being useful for doing stitches like Nupps with many loops.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Whatever they are, the are beautiful. I love wooden needles, they feel so nice to work with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

leonarose said:


> .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV5yXQtBgm4


No, sorry, but that's got a hook on _both_ ends. I know how to use that OK.

The one I was asking about has a very pointy knitting needle end and a nice crochet hook on the other end.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> just caught up with this discussion. so these were specialized and custom designed tools that are pretty new. I thought tunisian crochet for small afghan modules. but the chezcrochet site clearly describes the designer's frustration with the PIA cable hooks. i certainly concur with that.
> 
> i can see these being *useful for doing stitches like Nupps with many loops.*


I still don't have a clear understanding of their correct usage, but I like your idea of using them for Nupps! Thanks!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Peachie6560 said:


> Any chance we can be done with this topic?


You can stop looking if you want


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's called a cro-hook, my friend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> It's called a cro-hook, my friend.


I have some cro-hooks; they've all got a hook on both ends. Actually, 'Cro-Hook' is the name used for them by Susan Bates company.

These lovely bamboo ones have knitting needle ends on one end and a crochet hook on the other, and are sold in sets of one of each size. Presumably, there is a technique that calls for their _single_ use, though I did buy two sets - just to cover all the bases.


----------



## Bets52 (Mar 11, 2015)

I love this afghan! Could you tell me the pattern name or where I can find the pattern to buy?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bets52 said:


> I love this afghan! Could you tell me the pattern name or where I can find the pattern to buy?


Umm ... First off, let me welcome you to KP. Then, please go back to the post about the afghan you're referring to and use the 'Quote Reply' button to ask your question. I'm not inclined to look through ten pages to find it.


----------

